# Stocking Stuffers?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, it's that time of year!

Wondering what you'd find ideal in yoou stocking or under the tree this year OR what you'll be getting for your favorite chefs!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Been begging Santa for a mandoline. Santa claims he can only find the $179 type --- where the heck did I put that link....here I go on a happy search, I know it's around here somewhere....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I wish I would find the real thing under my tree Nancy!


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

For me, I'd want...
- An Acton 220 series thermometer
- Complete knife sharpening kit (with stuff for serrated knives, vegetable peelers, etc. along with a stellar whetstone)
- A gift certificate for dinner at Le Bernardin
- A gift cerificate for pastries or afternoon tea at Fauchon (if for the flagship in France, I'd also need a plane ticket)
- A book on the following topics: mycology, food science, Japanese soup stocks
- A new stove and oven
- A new 8-quart stockpot
- A new hairdo
- A new pair of chef's pants
- A snazzy beret to wear in the kitchen

I have a mighty big stocking.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Isabelle -

The real Santa? Or the real cool Mandoline? I looked for and found the link to the Berniner mandoline to send to Santa, cause no way was he considering the Matfer or the Bron!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I will need a pretty stocking too, this year. It has to be roomy enough for a house. Yup, not sure to move back to our house for Xmas...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Cookbooks! Which one? So hard to choose.... 


Small things:

An oven thermometer that works.

laddles in different format.

Wine bottle openner.

Crunchy mint chocolate.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, just in case there is no Santa Claus (if I know, I'm not telling), and you need to get your own knife sharpening equipment, check out "Morty the Knife Man" on Chowhound. There's a 3-fineness sharpener, and one for serrated blades as well, at VERY good prices! I'll probably spring for one or both myself! (While you're there, look at the rest of the site; it's great.)


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

A peeler that will always work and that won't get lost. And my Grandmas homemade peanut brittle. Yum Yum!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

fodigger,

I don't know what kind of peeler you use but all our family and friends love the Oxo Potato Peeler. It feels great in your hand and makes peeling a pleasure compared to all the other ones we've used. Makes a great stocking stuffer (for yourself!)


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

7" bread pans..and a few for spares. And my great aunts scalloped cookie cutter that she used to make sugar cookies and crisp ginger cookies with. Sadly she is gone and so are the cutters and her recipe.


----------



## jenn star (Dec 13, 2001)

How about a new apron and oven mitts. How easy is it to ruin the ones already in your kitchen!!! My preference- Williams Sonoma's Light Green Apron with matching oven mits and hot pads- they come in other great colors, too.


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Jenn - I'm with you on the oven mitts...desparately need some new ones in my kitchen. 

I think there'd be room left in the stocking for some new sets of kitchen tongs - and a new set of measuring cups to go with the new Kitchen Mixer that hopefully will be under the tree....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I always need mits. I keep burning mine :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So do I now that I have an electric oven.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

QVC makes these weird mitts, that they claim won't burn, you can stick a hot pot on them and hold the pot without burning yourself, and pour boiling water over with your hand inside...










Has anyone ever tried these? I look at them and don't think that it would be very easy to grip things....however, they do a demo with a cookie sheet and show it not slipping off when wearing the mitt...

Item Number K84993


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just one more all clad sauce pan 

Just one more bottle of papas olive oil  

Just 1 more of momoregs tasty cookies

Just one more loaf of Kyles sour dough bread 

Just one more of anything M Brown makes  

Just one more of Athenaeus Lectures  

Just both volumes of the cambridge  

Thats all, For now
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

One cookie? I think I can swing that!:lol:


----------

